# How to bring down a cat's fever?



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

It was insanely hot today and Thistle over heated. At least, we thought she overheated, but now I am pretty sure she has an ear infection and accompanying fever. Her temp is 104.1

We have been monitoring her and trying to bring her temp down for hours. Is there anything I can give her that will help bring it down? We are off to the vet in the morning, I just want something to get the fever down tonight.

I feel like an idiot for not realizing it was fever sooner. She has eaten a little when fed by hand. But she's shivering and it's still about 85 degrees in here. In for a long night.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

She's doing better, but still feverish. Just waiting for the vet to open


----------



## thimblethepig (Jun 6, 2010)

oh great hopefully they will be able to give her something to help her get better


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

glad you made it through the night. Let us know how it goes at the vet..poor kitty!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

DH is bringing her right now, they told us it does sound like an ear infection. Would have been there already but had to jump-start the car 
An ear infection in an animal is a scary thing. She was all wobbly and that fever scared the poop out of me. We pulled DD's ice pops out of the freezer last night and wrapped them in a Tshirt and made her sleep on that. But this morning she was feeling well enough to rebel and get out of the laundry basket to curl up with DH (the basket was on the bed next to his pillow)
One thing I love about this area is the vets absolutely LOVE you if you take good care of your critters.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

She's home complete with antibiotics.Definitely an infection, maybe the ear, maybe not.
Her fever was still 104 there, but they didn't give anything for it, said to keep her cool and the antibiotics should help her fight it off enough that the fever should go down by tomorrow.

So please keep our little Thistle in your prayers


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh my word, she is a beautiful little thing! I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ravenlost said:


> Oh my word, she is a beautiful little thing! I hope she recovers quickly.



Yes, isn't she! she looks so "female"! So feminine!

I hope she will be better soon.


----------



## thimblethepig (Jun 6, 2010)

I always keep lactated ringers if one gets sick you can support them with sub q fluids until you can get to a vet


----------

